# CR1 Fork Questions



## JAG MN (Jan 10, 2006)

I just purchased a used CR1 that I am going to be building up and am pretty darn excited about it. The steerer tube may be a little short for me and it could necessitate purchasing a new fork. I have read a lot of gripes here and there about the CR1 fork being heavy (I think it is 420g's) so I am wondering if I should change to a different fork? Killing two birds with one stone, so to speak (weight savings and longer steerer tube).

So my dilemma is that I happen to like the looks of my CR1 for, I personally think it matches the frame and the aero sculpted form of it looks pretty cool. Does Scott sell my fork anymore? It is a black and white '05 Team Edition.

Does the stock fork handle well? I would appreciate recommendations for a different fork? Possibly a Look?


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd stick with the Scott fork. It's designed to match the frame, and saving a little weight with an after-market fork may throw off handling. If your steerer turns out to be a little short, Scott CR1 forks are popping up on eBay all the time. Chances are you can snag one very reasonably.


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*My fork weighed 388 grams*

with the aluminum insert, uncut. I've had no issues with it. It tracks well and is stiff.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'd say build up your bike using the fork you have before you get too worried. Dunno what it is, but the CR1 seems to look like the bars will certainly be too short, until you actually get on and ride it. Maybe something to do with the proportions of the frame tubes. The frames have a longer than normal headtube, maybe..All my other frames, I've ended up with around an inch of spacers below the stem, but on my CR1...I use the stem right down on the headset with an 8deg down stem..bars are just fine. 
The fork works well with the rest of the bike..try it first..
Don Hanson


----------

